# Hydro wires



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Yall been a while.


I was helping out a friend that didn't know much but has so much gumption and enthuiasm that I couldnt not help.


They did everything that they could and needed me to finish off the hard parts. They rented a 32' skyjack. There was a bunch of hydro wires around the building. One part I was cm away from the wires. One part I had to push a hydro wire out of the way. I used cardboard to touch the wire. It was freaky the moment I touched the Hydro wire with the cardboard I felt the energy and the vibrations didnt hurt but was scary. 

I have been close to wires before but I dont think I have ever touched them. I do remeber once a long time ago driving a skyjack close to wires and maybe the skyjack touching it. 



On my jobs I usually try my best to be safe but getting them covered by the hydro company is a huge cost. Obviously not worth the cost of injury.


The hydro company says to be this far away

*Know safe limits:
*



750 to 150,000 volts - 3 metres

150,001 to 250,000 volts - 4.5 metres

250,001+ volts - 6 metres
I'm guessing the one I touched was either one of the first two they werent the huge generator wires. Honestly though 3 metres is practically at the ground. If this was followed exactly every god darn painting job would require the wires to be covered. How does this make sense. 



Anybody else have any experience with this?


When I was in London England I noticed there was no hydro wires in the air they were all buried. God that would be so cool I dislike hydro wires all over the place.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jason123 said:


> Hey Yall been a while.
> 
> 
> I was helping out a friend that didn't know much but has so much gumption and enthuiasm that I couldnt not help.
> ...


I agree with you, painting outside should not be a life and death situation 
when you get to the area of a building where the power comes in, having said that I don't think the power companies give a $hit.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hydro wires, never heard them referred to as that, must be a Canada thing. One time while on a ladder painting adjacent to the electric service point of the building, I felt the hairs of my arm stand on end and a tingling sensation. This occurred when my arm got to within a few inches of the service point. The insulation had weathered away to about nothing. Called the utility and they came out and replaced the wires. That's about as close to getting fried I ever came. Stay alert and use care.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I was working on job to help a friend out this week and he was painting the exterior while I did some finish work inside. The power supply wires were connected to the section he needed to paint and he asked my advice. I told him to have the owner call the power company, which he did. They came out and shut off the power for him to complete his work, then came back about an hour later and turned it back on. Safety first my friends......


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> I was working on job to help a friend out this week and he was painting the exterior while I did some finish work inside. The power supply wires were connected to the section he needed to paint and he asked my advice. I told him to have the owner call the power company, which he did. They came out and shut off the power for him to complete his work, then came back about an hour later and turned it back on. Safety first my friends......


I'm don't know what state you're from, but in the Chicago metropolitan area you would need to give ComEd at least a week or more notice and I'm sure they would have a standard charge to do that!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Brushman4 said:


> I'm don't know what state you're from, but in the Chicago metropolitan area you would need to give ComEd at least a week or more notice and I'm sure they would have a standard charge to do that!


Well I'd let the HO pay for it, and a week later I wouldn't be dead. I'm in TN


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I'm just going to add that I've painted around the connections many times, but if it looks dangerous then it probably is......


----------

